# Underwater Pumpkin Carving contest - reminder



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Just over a week to go til the Underwater Pumpkin Carving contest! We've got some awesome prizes in store, including Dive Computer, Regulator, Wetsuits, Lights, and a lot more! Remember, everyone that participates will get the chance to win something - and will help to make a needy kids Christmas better in the process!

Entry fee is one new unwrapped toy, and bring your own pumpkin.

see www.mbtdivers.com for more info!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey jim 
what is the date, time and location thanks


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Saturday October 29, 11am at Grand Lagoon Yacht Club.


----------

